# The Expendables



## Westside (Aug 14, 2010)

So I've heard tons of negative "reviews" from people before it even came out because people think Stallone is being lame by trying to revive his career through his connections, whereas this movie get sexcellent reviews after it came out.  Did anyone see it?  Was it good?


----------



## pitman (Aug 14, 2010)

It was enjoyable, I felt like I was watching old time action movies.


----------



## LocoRoco (Aug 14, 2010)

story not so much action and one liners make up for that.... the movie was enjoyable .....some of the cgi looked crap especially fire(when they blow down the villa....

its the only movie you ll see with all the great actions stars together

i give it 8/10


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm gonna go to see it tonight or tomorrow, I just can't wait, I'm so hyped ( just like when the Wii came out ) I want to see it so badly !
I grew up on Stallone's movies, and in recent years he's become a hell of a director, he strives for realism and accuracy and he is a good writer too, not to mention his characters are always bad asses !


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 14, 2010)

I want to watch it too, Stallone just makes films that we don't really get nowdays.

Can't stand Jason Statham though.


----------



## jellyman223 (Aug 15, 2010)

Personally I thought it was excellent. The acting and story are so so, but you go to action movies for ACTION!!! So if you go with the intention of a great story movie your screwd but if your going for explosions, action, and pure fun...you'll have a heck of a ride!



			
				Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I want to watch it too, Stallone just makes films that we don't really get nowdays.
> 
> Can't stand Jason Statham though.



Agreed...not enough of these classic action movies these days.


----------



## mcp2 (Aug 15, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> I want to watch it too, Stallone just makes films that we don't really get nowdays.
> 
> Can't stand Jason Statham though.




Statham is great! He's one of the leading actors in the film.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 15, 2010)

it seems pretty much everyone who saw it thinks it was awesome

the negative reviews were basically haters being haters, movie wasnt even out yet and even imo wasnt that appealing in the trailers

I guess it proved them wrong
it took the biggest gross at the box office



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1. "The Expendables," $35 million.
> 
> 2. "Eat Pray Love," $23.7 million.
> 
> ...



http://www.hollywood.com/boxoffice/


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 15, 2010)

I haven't seen this movie, but it looks good I want to see it some time.


----------



## Westside (Aug 17, 2010)

Just saw it last night... and I... Jizzed in ma pants.

It was f-ing awesome, DLP made it better.


----------



## pitman (Aug 18, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Just saw it last night... and I... Jizzed in ma pants.
> 
> It was f-ing awesome, DLP made it better.



See ?
No need to be afraid of negative reviews  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Glad you enjoyed it too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks like an okay movie. Nothing special.
I plan to go and see it.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 21, 2010)

I liked it. I suppose critics found it poor since there wasn't a really good story, but shit blew up so I enjoyed it!


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 21, 2010)

Since this is a self aware homage to the old-school action flicks I`m most definitely looking forward to some cheesy on-liners, massive explosions and a predictable plot! For me these movie always lived from its cast (leading role) and how they interact with each other and with Stallones latest movies he showed me, that he actually listens to what old-time-fans of his really want and I think he`s going to deliver exactly that!

I will see it the first day when it`s out in germany and I can`t tell you guys how thrilled I am to see this movie


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 22, 2010)

I saw it yesterday and while it's true that the storyline is kinda predictable after a while, but seriously, we watch an action movie to see shit blows up and that's all it matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shotgun ftw


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 22, 2010)

I finally saw it, just came back from the theater..............wow , just wow......
Funny, great action, huge (real) movie stars all together......nice cameo by Schwarznegger and Willis, and lots and lots of explosions........ !
Of course it was predictable and absurd, but all in all, a solid,old school action movie.
I'm definitely in for a sequel, but of course I'd like to see Rambo 5 first......


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 23, 2010)

Good movie, just watched it yesterday. The story was generic and action movies aren't really my type, but Jet Li was awesome. John Statham was actually funny, sort of. Although Stallone was sort of, uhhh, not that good at this movie, but he was good at looking gangsta', can't stand his accent though. Kinda pissed at the fact that they never gave their names and I had to keep referring to their real names. I also liked the black guy from White Chicks that blew up everything with that huge gun. Then there were the two wrestler guys (Randy Couture and Steve Austin, which my grandfather recognized immediately), which I was glad to see, but I never really knew Austin could act. The effects were decent and I agree that it was very reminiscent of old action movies, the shallow plot is the only thing that ruins it a bit.

I give it a 7/10.


----------

